# تصميم بنك



## محمد2020 (27 مايو 2006)

تصيم لبنك ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## مايكل (23 أكتوبر 2007)

المعايير التصميمية للمدارس


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 أكتوبر 2007)

من المصمم؟


----------



## the-prince (25 أكتوبر 2007)

تصميم رائع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ محمد ارجو كتابة اسم مصمم المشروع......


----------



## المعمار عماد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شيء جميل بالفعل


----------



## موسى الجزائري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

المعمار عماد قال:


> شيء جميل بالفعل


; .............moussa


----------



## shrek (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ياأخى على هذا التحديث ووفقك الله إلى ما فيه الخير للعباد


----------



## معماري شاطر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز
بس معلش فين بقية الواجهات لانو البنك لازم يكون فيه نوع من الدعاية وبالتالي استخدام عنصر الزجاج كتير ليوضح ماخلفه لانو اشبه بالمحكمه
وارجو ان لاتزعل


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ALMANSOUR (14 ديسمبر 2007)

تصميم جميل ورائع
الله يعطيك لعافية


----------



## ممدوح انور (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## memelee (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو بس ياريت ايكون في أمثلة ثانية


----------



## eng.a.hero (2 نوفمبر 2009)

أحسنت


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## imortale (29 ديسمبر 2009)

thx 
daf3ln tsmymk al 5as
good work


----------



## saebarafa (11 يناير 2010)

very good


----------



## mon ami (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng. boba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموا


----------



## سحاب الابداع (15 يناير 2011)

كووووول على طول تصميم روعة


----------



## olaa saif (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## malakmama (23 فبراير 2011)

رائع


----------



## عاشقه للعماره (16 سبتمبر 2011)

تصميم رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rooh.alby (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## العوامى 2011 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Ahmed*Soliman (24 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادى و مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## mohamed eldow (26 ديسمبر 2011)

تصميم جميل ..
في اى دوله مخترح ان ينفذ؟


----------

